# Blade Bait fishing



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
Does anyone do any good for inland lake walleye here in ohio with blade baits? If so are you more vertical jigging them or casting and bouncing them off the bottom? Ive gone out couple times trying to figure out this type of bite with no luck and am just curious if others have had much sucess fishing this way for inland walleyes. Thanks!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

cmz13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone do any good for inland lake walleye here in ohio with blade baits? If so are you more vertical jigging them or casting and bouncing them off the bottom? Ive gone out couple times trying to figure out this type of bite with no luck and am just curious if others have had much sucess fishing this way for inland walleyes. Thanks!


I've had good luck for Saugeye


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Late fall vertical
Spring cast retrieve?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

the weav said:


> Late fall vertical
> Spring cast retrieve?


Mostly vertical . I've caught them vertically jigging in as little as 4 ft of water . If I don't get action vertical I cast and retreive to cover more water


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

vertical while drifting is a tride and true tactic


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

TopRaider15 said:


> vertical while drifting is a tride and true tactic





TopRaider15 said:


> vertical while drifting is a tride and true tactic


Yes,if I am by myself I run the trolling motor real slow and vertical jig


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips! What depth ranges are you guys targeting with blade baits, ive tried mostly 15-25 fow but should i be going shallower?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

cmz13 said:


> Thanks for all the tips! What depth ranges are you guys targeting with blade baits, ive tried mostly 15-25 fow but should i be going shallower?


Try shallower in the spring and fall


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeye are different than walleye so tactics can be completely different. You can get saugeye in 18” of water on an 80 degree day. I don’t fish for inland walleye but from what I’ve read and seen that’s probably not gonna happen outside the spawn if even then. There are a ton of blade bait walleye vids on YouTube.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m certainly no expert, but I’ve caught them when they’re ”spawning” by casting shallow points and ripping them back to the boat. It was aways after the sun set.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I.m a old guy took my share ,just touch bottom of lake lift about a foot. some times a minnie head makes things happen.


----------

